# Stanton Tunnel Nottinghamshire Jan 2011



## sidsabbath (Jan 23, 2011)

A quick trip down to the Old Dalby test track to take a walk through the Stanton Tunnel. At 1332 yards long this made a pleasant Sunday afternoon walk.
There is not alot of history specific to this particular tunnel, but the following link gives a detailed history of the 13.4mile Old Dalby test track that this tunnel is part of. http://www.old-dalby.com

Enjoy 


Sign at the South portal







The South Portal






Looking North






Looking back (South)






Looking North






The clan






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool stuff, its a nice tunnel that.


----------



## nelly (Jan 23, 2011)

Now that's what I call a Sunday stroll for the family!!!


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys...... I must say that I have no idea why this tunnel has a TV aerial on it????? Anyone?????


----------



## rockhopper (Jan 24, 2011)

It'll be a UHF data link to somewhere, sending data from sensors in the tunnel perhaps or maybe relaying it from somewhere the other side of the tunnel. You often see them on unmanned water pumping stations and such like. It just allows a central station to remotely monitor something.


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for that.... I suppose that makes alot of sense, as this is a test track


----------

